# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Çfarë ju bën të ndiheni të ofenduar si Shqiptar?

## perspektiva

Mua me bejne te ndihem i ofenduar ,klasa politike .

----------


## EuroStar1

Njerez qe hapin tema te tilla

----------


## EuroStar1

Mua nuk me ben asgje te ndihem i ofenduar, le te han *** kush te dojn per ne shqiptaret

----------


## perspektiva

> Mua nuk me ben asgje te ndihem i ofenduar, le te han *** kush te dojn per ne shqiptaret


-----------------
Edhe ti me keto shprehje shko ne P....S ..... ashtu qysh ke marr turr me aeroplan.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kumllat e thata.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Kumllat e thata.


HGGAhahahaha lene te bejn pak qef me veten trApi

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

as edhe nji gje mu be von mua se ca thojn e bejn...une per vete jom ne rregull :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Fakti qe nuk kam shtetin ne te cilin eshte i perfshire cdo treve shqiptare.

----------


## geezer

tani jam ne amerik ,  njoh  nje Vajz Ruse ktu  ishim duke  ecur rruges dhe takuam nje vajz nje shoqe te saj poashtu nga Rusia  me prezantoi me te    sapo i tha qe  jam nga Kosova  , reagimi saj ishte  from Kosova trouble hahhah, normal kjo ishte fyese

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Inati pse politikanet tone nuk bejn azgje per bashkimin e trojeve Shqiptare*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ah  harova edhe kjo me ben te ndihem e ofenduar.
Kur ndonje person me ngacmon qohet tjetri e thote ej mos se Shqiptaret jane mafioza kjo ka filluar qe prej kur ka pas dal filmi Teken,dhe nje reportazh lidhje me prostuticionin ne trotuaret e Parisit............Shum keq.*

----------


## RUDIGER

Sinqeritet apo fallsitet?
ok, sinqeritet.
mundohem sa te jete e mundur ta fsheh qe jam shqiptar, fatmiresisht nga aksenti nuk dallohem fare qe jam i huaj.

proud to be albanian vlen vetem per ne forumin shqiptar.

----------


## derjansi

cfar me ban mu te ndihem i ofenduar si shqiptar jan shqiptaret e llojt te prespektives, Dardanis antike, Alex komnenit, ky RUDIGER ktu siper, explorer, mulsim72 etj etj.

----------


## RUDIGER

hec mer se dhe ti proud je vetem ktu ne forum,atje bo si amerikon hahahahahaha


kto myslymat mer te bojn mos me qen proud

kta thojn ball lart kudo qe shkojn proud to be muslim albanian...

----------


## ionian

Ne lagjen ku jetoje ( Athine ) kam ne gjitoni ca shqiptare qe gjithe diten e dites me nje makine peugeot me xhama te hapur dhe me zerin e kasotofonit ne fund na bejne edhe ne te degjojme ca kenge evgjito-arabe. Kam idene se eshte ( me aq sa kam pare) se eshte fenomen shqiptare

----------


## maratonomak

sali berisha , kokra e koqes ,
fatos nano  , nje birbollan i felliqur frikacak
edi rama , nje kokqyp pa piken e llogjikes
e te tjere e te tjere

----------


## ganimet

> *Ah  harova edhe kjo me ben te ndihem e ofenduar.
> Kur ndonje person me ngacmon qohet tjetri e thote ej mos se Shqiptaret jane mafioza kjo ka filluar qe prej kur ka pas dal filmi Teken,dhe nje reportazh lidhje me prostuticionin ne trotuaret e Parisit............Shum keq.*


Ah moj Sueda
Eh sikure te ishte vetem kjo 
do isha shqiptari me i lumtur.
Shqiptarin qe e  gjuan me buk qe te gjuan me plumb ate si ta gelltis.......
Shqiptari nuk e ndihmon shqiptarin, sa duhet kerkuar ndihmen te i huaji e ai te del ne ndihm ...ateher si ndihet nji shqiptar,ket ke parasysh ter jeten.E din luga qa ka ne veksh i themi ne ne nahin tone....Me te mira

----------


## drifilon

> tani jam ne amerik ,  njoh  nje Vajz Ruse ktu  ishim duke  ecur rruges dhe takuam nje vajz nje shoqe te saj poashtu nga Rusia  me prezantoi me te    sapo i tha qe  jam nga Kosova  , reagimi saj ishte  from Kosova trouble hahhah, normal kjo ishte fyese



Nuke paskame ndegjuare ndonjeher qe prostitutate ruse te ndihen keqe para shqiptarve pore ndoshta problemi qendrone aty se qfare shqiptari kane prane perballe

----------


## maratonomak

o moj shqypni e mjera shqypni

keshtu thoshte pashko vasa para 100 vjetesh dhe keshtu po them une sepse ne shqiperine e sotme ashtu sic ne shqiperine e para 100 viteve ke ;
grekofile
turkofile
amerikanofile
italianofile
akoma dhe serbofile
po albanofile a ka more burra?
ku jane shqiptaret ku jane?

disa gerthasin e brohorasin per grekun e per nje pension leshi qe u jep greku
disa enderojne duke puthur ameriken
disa mbahen krenare se jane latinoitaliane
disa frigohen dhe lepijne sllavin maqedonasoserbomblladovic e karaxhovic 
turp per keta shqiptare turp 
ja more burra se cfare me ben mua te ndihem i ofenduar.

----------


## Izadora

Mos adaaptimi i njerzve me ndryshimin e ambjentit .

----------

